

The Sarcmark: punctuation for sarcasm - jamesjyu
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/6995354/Sarcasm-punctuation-mark-aims-to-put-an-end-to-email-confusion.html

======
ilamont
Clever, but a few limitations: It only works for some applications (AIM, Word,
Outlook, etc., but not Twitter) and requires a font download for each
computer.

Someone should figure out an alternate sarcmarc that already exists as a
special character in common fonts and ascii, IMHO. Set up the keyboard
shortcut, and voila! Instant sarcasm.

------
ojbyrne
"The Michigan company behind the SarcMark have applied for a patent to
protection their invention." Let's hope for all our sake that that isn't
accepted. I have these doodles...

Perhaps next the Guardian will patent their grammatical errors.

------
aphyr
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony_mark>

------
z5h
Why not use something we already have?

^ya, it's a great idea to pay these guys 1.99 for a symbol^

